# Amozon Tree Boa pics:)



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

its mellowing out some and letting me handle it a little more,I still got bit a few times doing this but it seems when its out of its enclosure it mellows some.Trying to get it out of its cage can be kinda tricky though













































Jeremy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: he's so tiny

and i love the coloration


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice snake man! How much did he cost you?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice snake


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

My favorite snake, especially when they are young. Nice


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Definitly a cute little snake. How big do they get?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cute little bugger


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute little biter...but you don't want your hands so close to his teeth when he gets bigger...







!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Always liked this snake, but they are more of a snake you simply watch rather then hold.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow nice snake man! How much did he cost you?
> [snapback]849030[/snapback]​


thanks everyone..I got it locally CB for 100$


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow thats a really good price


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice snake, however I notice your hand isn't full of little bites yet.
Those snakes are great to look at but usually bite anything that moves.

Nevertheless, they are an amazing snake to keep!!!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

i like that snake he is kickass looking


----------

